# Pinarello Prince Carbon received !!!



## Doug_Sun (Jul 8, 2006)

My new one received today...steerer tube and spacers to be cut to size in a couple of weeks after a few hundred kms...

Specs:
Pinarello Prince Carbon 2008 Team Replica frame/fork
Campagnolo Gruppo Record
Selle Italia SLR white saddle
MOST carbon seatpost
Deda Newton Shallow handlebars
Deda Zero 100 Stem
Pinarello bar tape white
Look Keo Titanium pedals
Campagnolo Shamal Ultra Gold
Veloflex Corsa Black/Black tyres
Michelin Aircomp Ultralight tubes
Polar 725x Computer
Elite Patao Carbon bidon cages 66mm


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice looking Team Replica! Good for you! You're gonna really love this one as I have the same frame in 57.5 for me. Sweet Sweet Sweet!


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*Let us know what you think of the Shamals*

Nice build! I just got my Paris frame and am waiting for a few components - should have it next week. I have to wait a month or so for a set of the Shamals in the new Titanium finish and am curious how they ride, so let us know or send me a private message on your thoughts. Thanks, and enjoy


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

great choice love the wheels too! very sweet.. havve fun!


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Great bike!

But, please immediately replace the Shamals with Campy Boras.

Thank you,

The Style Police


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Absolutly beautiful.I still can't deside of I should go with the pinarello or the Look 595.Don't wanna spent the money before 100% sure.At least it's a good thing to have to worry about what frame to buy.


----------



## rodericg (Sep 26, 2006)

*This bike is seriously great*

It is an amazing bike, the Pinarello Prince Carbon. I am wondering about the way that different Pinarello distributors around the world seem to be packaging this bike with different bits in different places. Mine came with the FSA/Pinarello Tank cranks but I spec'd the Fulcrum Racing Light Carbon wheelset because I live on hills... I posted a review on Bicyclsm.net and a summary on my blog is attracting some great feedback that might be of interest. This sure is an inspiring machine.


----------

